# Frontline Plus



## Tyson722 (Apr 28, 2010)

I need to know if Frontline is what they say they are. I bought frontline for my 5 month old Tyson a couple of weeks ago and we put it on him and the first night he got sick and was throwing up. I looked up why he did it cause I was really worried about him and it say that it could be from that since he has never had this kind of flea repellent on him that its just his system taking it in. Ugh...ok. Anyways after that little episode he was fine. Has not been sick since. The fleas seemed to go away for about a week but he stilled scratched so I figured it was from the flea bites so I looked over it. I looked I dont know how many times over him to see if he had fleas and he seemed to have none but he did have scabs on him I am guessing from the flea bites. Well now is scratching again like he did before we gave him the frontline. Is frontline a bad choice and should go with something else. I dont think I put the frontline on wrong cause I know you have to put it in between the shoulders. I put it on the best I could with all his hair but even after I put it on it seemed to be all over his hair but still between his shoulders. Any advice would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Sometimes the scratching isn't just about the fleas being present. Sometimes the damage done to the skin from the scratching from the fleas that were present before can turn into a skin infection called pyoderma which is also itchy.

As far as the frontline goes...we use it on our dogs. It needs to contact the skin and not the hair. You part the hair in between the shoulder blades and put the applicator directly onto the skin. If he was able to lick any of it, it could have made him sick or he might just have had a reaction to it. There are other products out there like Comfortis that might be better for him.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Some dogs have reactions to certain spot-on products. I would caution against using the Frontline again... it may be worse the next time around. 

I personally only use natural products on my dogs (food grade diatomaceous earth and a blend of natural oils), but fleas aren't really a problem where I am (the ticks are terrible, however).


----------

